# tb 2690xp broken auger axle



## mick l

just wondering how to replace auger axle must have broke when i picked up a big rock thanks


----------



## Colored Eggs

Which part are you talking about. The one that goes from the engine, Impeller into the gearbox or the one that goes between the gearbox that the Augers actually attach to using sheerbolts. Also Include a make and model for your snowblower to help you find the right parts.


----------



## td5771

we could use some more information to help.

model number? should start with 31aaxxxx or something like it
on a sticker or plate on the tractor portion of the 
snow blower

where did it break? at one end by the auger housing? by the center by the auger gear 
case?

pictures would be a tremendous help


----------



## mick l

the axle shaft that the 4 sheer pins attach the 4 augers to 26" long my blower is a mod 31bm73q3711 ser# 1f290z40112 thanks for inquring mick


----------



## mick l

standing in front of it broke between the two right auger blades thanks


----------



## mick l

havnt torn apart but looks like broke on a sheer pin hole


----------



## Colored Eggs

Here is a breakdown for your machine. https://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc...711+Storm+Tracker+2690+(2011)&dn=769070370008

I used the model number to bring it up. It looks like you need a 53.00 shaft. Luckly it looks like its something that is still made.. Ok question 2.

Did you damage your auger gearbox. That is a very important part and if you hit a big rock you may have damaged that as well. Send us some pictures to help us figure out what can be done.


----------



## mick l

gear box is ok i dint know there was a problem until i put away still blowing pretty good but not like when all augers are spinning, is it hard to remove and install new part


----------



## Colored Eggs

I'm still new to this but I needed to replace a shaft on a Craftsman (older model) and the whole gearbox needs to be taken apart to replace the shaft. I have never worked on one of the newer models like yours but I would guess that it would be similar.


----------



## mick l

thanks man, mick


----------



## td5771

when you look at your machines diagram it looks like the auger gear case splits down the middle. 1st you have to take the bushing at each end of the auger shaft apart so you will have more movement and be able to pull the auger assembly out the front. then you will need to split the two halves of the gear case and you should have enough wiggle room to separate the worm gear and shaft and pull the entire auger assembly out the front.


----------



## mick l

thanks for your help i give it a shot when i get part mick


----------



## td5771

Just a thought. Auger shafts tend to get stuck as years go by if not tended to. I believe your model is pretty new and I am not saying you haven't maintained it but just in case. Pull all the shear bolts and make sure all the rakes spin freely on the auger shaft. Easier to free them up and/or grease them while it is all put together than trying to do it on a work bench and have nothing to hold everything in place.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Mick did the auger shaft break or is it just a shear pin??? When it runs how many of the augers spin right now???


----------



## mummel

How is your blower holding up? I was thinking about getting a Troy-Bilt XP Storm 2690 XP 243-cc 26-in (2014 model). Is this a half decent blower for around $800? I need something that will last to make the investment worth it. Thanks!


----------

